# أرجو المساعدة



## خالد بتروليوم (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما بعد فأنا طالب ماجستير في الهندسة البترولية وأبحث في مجال سوائل الحفر المحسنة للخواص الخزنية للطبقة المنتجة ( أي التي لا تؤدي إلى ضرر للطبقة المنتجة ) أرجو ممن يملك أي شيء في خصوص ذلك المساعدة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر............
ومن يملك شيء يتعلق ب ( سوائل الحفر ومعدات الحفر المستخدمة في الحفر البحري Offshore Drilling ) أرجو مساعدته أيضاً والسلام عليكم_..........._


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 أبريل 2007)

Shale Shaker and Drilling Fluids Systems








Shale Shaker and Drilling Fluids Systems:: Techniques and Technology for Improving Solids Control Management
By American Assoc. of Drilling Engineers

* Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
* Number Of Pages: 300
* Publication Date: 1999-06-22
* ISBN / ASIN: 0884159485 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20906792..._Shale_Shakers_and_Drilling_Fluid_Systems.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 أبريل 2007)

Written by the Shale Shaker Committee of the American Society of Mechanical Engineers, originally of the American Association of Drilling Engineers, the authors of this book are some of the most well-respected names in the world for drilling. The first edition, Shale Shakers and Drilling Fluid Systems, was only on shale shakers, a very important piece of machinery on a drilling rig that removes drill cuttings. The original book has been much expanded to include many other aspects of drilling solids control, including chapters on drilling fluids, cut-point curves, mud cleaners, and many other pieces of equipment that were not covered in the original book.

Â· Written by a team of more than 20 of the worlds foremost drilling experts, from such companies as Shell, Conoco, Amoco, and BP.
Â· There has never been a book that pulls together such a vast array of materials and depth of topic coverage in the area of drilling fluids.
Â· Covers quickly changing technology that updates the drilling engineer on all of the latest equipment, fluids, and techniques

http://rapidshare.de/files/21848967/ASMESSC.rar.html

```
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 أبريل 2007)

Composition and Properties of Drilling and Completion Fluids, Fifth Edition, covers the fundamental principles of geology, chemistry, and physics that provide the scientific basis for drilling fluids technology.


New material for drilling, logging, and production supervisors and engineers exlains how the choice of a drilling fluid and proper maintenance can profoundly reduce total well costs. It also defines technical terms necessary to the understanding of instructions and information provided by the mud engineer. Updated chapters discuss evaluation of drilling fluid performance, clay mineralogy and colloid chemistry, rheology, filtration properties, hole stability, drilling problems, and completion fluids

http://rapidshare.com/files/3435654/Comp_and_Prop_Drilling_Completion_Fluids_muya.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 أبريل 2007)

*Applied Drilling Engineering
*
This is an excellent book for it covers most of the aspects of drilling engineering. However, in some sense it is becoming outdated; it needs additional chapters on Novell Drilling techniques (Horizontal & Underbalanced drilling, Coiled tubing Drilling, MWD) chapter on drilling muds should go more in depth, one example of preparing drilling program and small completion chapter would be a definite assett for this book

http://mihd.net/cbzml8​


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 أبريل 2007)

Formulas and Calculations for Drilling, Production and Workover, Second Edition
By Norton J. Lapeyrouse

* Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
* Number Of Pages: 224
* Publication Date: 2002-12
* Sales Rank: 265696
* ISBN / ASIN: 0750674520 

The most complete manual of its kind, this handy book gives you all the formulas and calculations you are likely to need in drilling operations. New updated material includes conversion tables into metric. Separate chapters deal with calculations for drilling fluids, pressure control, and engineering. Example calculations are provided throughout.

Presented in easy-to-use, step-by-step order, Formulas and Calculations is a quick reference for day-to-day work out on the rig. It also serves as a handy study guide for drilling and well control certification courses. Virtually all the mathematics required out on the drilling rig is here in one convenient source, including formulas for pressure gradient, specific gravity, pump output, annular velocity, buoyancy factor, volume and stroke, slug weight, drill string design, cementing, depth of washout, bulk density of cuttings, and stuck pipe.

The most complete manual of its kind
New updated material includes conversion tables into metric
Example calculations are provided throughout

mihd.net 
http://rapidshare.com/files/3948101...and_Workover__Second_Edition__0750674520_.rar​


----------



## A7MAD-STYLE (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا من القلب


----------



## A7MAD-STYLE (14 أبريل 2007)

وهذه اضافة مهمة لجميع مهندسي البترول

الان حمل اقوى الكتب والمراجع في مجال هندسة البترول
من الرابط التالي

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1232924/2081af73/Petroleum_Books.html


Cheer up !


----------

